# fink, dselect et apt-get ou comment gagner du temps...



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2002)

C'est peut-être (sans doute   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) une évidence pour certains, mais il n'est pas nécessaire de toujours passer par fink pour installer des logiciels UNIX.
Je m'explique : Fink fait toute la compilation à partir du code source, alors qu'avec dselect et apt-get qui sont installés en même temps que Fink, on télécharge directement le code compilé et l'installation est pratiquement instantanée (une fois que les téléchargements sont terminés en tout cas !).

dselect ne m'a pas convaincu (la gestion des dépendances me paraît compliquée) par contre apt-get m'a fait gagné un temps fou cet après-midi.
Ceux qui ne me croient pas peuvent comparer un fink install gimp et un sudo apt-get install gimp   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bref, à mon avis, la bonne méthode est de tenter l'installation via apt-get puis de faire un fink update-all (notamment si on a choisi d'utiliser les versions les plus récentes (et non pas les plus stables) dans Fink, il est possible que certaines appli soient mises à jour...)

BobB


----------

